# Trying to find a light pink lipstick



## Wolfie (Jan 7, 2016)

So I saw a few girls randomly wear a shade of pink that looks kinda cool toned yet warm at the same time, very light kinda like a natural my lips but better type of shade. I want a shade of pink like theses images for around $5 to $15 any suggestions??? I've been searching for this dream shade for ages! (my skin is pale so I want it to show up on me like the pictures)


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 7, 2016)

e.l.f. Runway Pink ($6 USD) from their Mineral line may be along the lines of what you want. I'm pale, myself, and used to own this shade. Here's a collage of me wearing it a few years ago...







Some others that may work for you: Maybelline Blushing Pout (one of the Color Sensational Creamy Mattes; $7.99 USD), NYX Matte Lipstick in Pale Pink ($5.99), Revlon Ultra HD Lipstick in Peony ($8.99), Milani Color Statement in Pretty Natural ($4.99 at Target), Pixi Mattelustre Lipstick in Plump Pink ($12 at Target).


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

YSL makes a pretty light pink lip, smells fabulous too!


----------

